# Fresh strawberries and Greek yogurt



## susanne (May 5, 2011)

Fresh strawberries

Greek yogurt (plain or vanilla)

Splenda or sugar (optional)

shortbread cookies (optional)

Slice fresh strawberries (depending upon their sweetness, sprinkle with sugar or Splenda.

Spread yogurt on shortbread, then place strawberry slice on top, or...

simply dip strawberry slices in yogurt.

The key is the Greek yogurt --it's low fat, yet tastes absolutely decadent. The plain Greek yogurt tastes sweeter than regular plain yogurt (although I like that, too).


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 5, 2011)

That sounds like a great recipe. Here in NC strawberries are ready to pick, I can't wait to pick some and enjoy their goodness.


----------



## jayne (May 5, 2011)

Susanne! I totally agree with you. I just discovered Greek yogurt in the last year and can't live without it now. I am trying to drop some weight (hehe, always!) and I discovered that Trader Joe's has a 0% fat Greek Yogurt that is soooo good. My favorite treat is similar to yours, but without the cookie! I slice a lot of strawberries (very low calorie but so good for us!), sprinkle on some Splenda or Truvia if they need some sweetness, and then put a big dollop of yogurt on top. Then I sprinkle on a big pinch of sliced almonds. I could eat this every day!

Thanks for bringing this up! I'd love to hear any good ideas on how else to use Greek yogurt.


----------



## sfmini (May 5, 2011)

My favorite is Fage 0% with splenda and cinamon added. Really tasty.

Also, the sugar free syrups from Davinci are great mixed with the yogurt.


----------



## Davie (May 9, 2011)

Tried the strawberries with vanilla greek yogurt and shaved almonds on top and what a fantastic late night snack. YUMMMMM. There is a product sold here that is Greek yogurt with Honey in it and I love it as well with a few nuts sprinkled on top for some crunch--gets rid of the craving for something sweet and loaded with unhealthy sugars and carbs late at night--not good for my diabeties and this does not affect my morning blood sugar counts.

Thanks for posting this. Bet it would be great with peaches also--will have to try when peaches are ready to eat.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 9, 2011)

That sounds good!!!!! My new favorite to use as a topping for grilled salmon is Greek yogurt (plain) mixed with finely chopped cucumber and a little fresh cilantro and dash of hot sauce. Chill it and serve it on top of the grilled salmon - GREAT flavor combination!

Liz R.


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 9, 2011)

sounds YUMMY


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2011)

Its a bit to bitter for me


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 10, 2011)

We use it as a substitute for sour cream in a lot of things


----------



## sfmini (May 10, 2011)

Ashley, I felt the same way until I added the sweetener to it. Now, I love it as long as it is doctored up.

I also love the Chobani greek yogurts, vanilla is my favorite flavor with blueberry a very close second.


----------



## susanne (May 10, 2011)

Liz, I have a couple of salmon steaks ready to grill -- I'll have to try your suggestion -- YUM!

I agree with using this in place of sour cream. I used to make a low fat Alfredo sauce using plain yogurt...I'm going to re-invent it using Greek yogurt...

Ashley, my sister prefers vanilla Greek yogurt. I think my taste buds are tilted toward bitter flavors -- I love bittersweet chocolate, plain togurt, and all sorts of "unsweets."

The complex taste of Greek yogurt comes through either way. I'll have to check for the Chobani.


----------



## HavingFun (May 10, 2011)

Oh I would love this. I always buy the fage 2% yogurt that has the strawberry on the side. I like that better then ice cream.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 10, 2011)

jayne said:


> Thanks for bringing this up! I'd love to hear any good ideas on how else to use Greek yogurt.


I love Greek Yogurt! I buy the Fage plain. that's the healthiest as it's lowest in fat and carbs. Here's a recipe I have almost daily:

1 cup yogurt

1 or 2 tbsp ground flax seed (I grind them in a little coffee grinder)

2 tbsp Nutiva's Hemp Protein Powder (4 tbsp provides 50% of your daily protein needs)! I use half that or it gets too gritty tasting

3/4 cup unsweetened Almond Milk

Fresh or frozen fruit to fill blender cup

I freeze about 30 pints of blueberries each year, plus tons of strawberries, and about 60 pints of red raspberries, black raspberries, and blackberries every year, so I use any of these fruits.

I put all this into a blender (I have one of those Magic Bullet blenders, which I love because the blender portion is also the drinking cup. Just remove it from the base and it's ready to go).

If I don't have this "shake" for breakfast, I'll have it in the late morning. It really, really stays with you, too, so you're not hungry an hour later. Plus, it's really healthy, very low in fat, carbs, and calories.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 11, 2011)

I made my Greek yogurt/cucumber sauce for the salmon last night and it was a little bitter when I was prepping. I actually added just a splash of rice vinegar to it, and that ended up cutting the bitter taste. It was soooo good!!!

Liz R.


----------



## TangoMango (May 11, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Ashley, I felt the same way until I added the sweetener to it. Now, I love it as long as it is doctored up.
> 
> I also love the *Chobani greek yogurts,* vanilla is my favorite flavor with blueberry a very close second.


My daughter works for Chobani, she brings home more yogurt than we know what to do with. Blueberry was my favorite until I tried the pineapple! Yummmm


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 11, 2011)

The Greek yogurts are DOUBLE the protein of "regular" yogurts......great for you!! The Fage is the #1 sseller in Greece and they have opened a plant in NY for USA production. Fage has live bacterias in it, good for tummy





PLUS Marzetti makes a veggie dip with greek yogurt, so you have an option of already spiced product for dips and/or cooking.

These products are very satisfying as well as good for you.


----------



## TangoMango (May 12, 2011)

Bess Kelly said:


> The Greek yogurts are DOUBLE the protein of "regular" yogurts......great for you!! The Fage is the #1 sseller in Greece and they have opened a plant *in NY for USA* production. Fage has live bacterias in it, good for tummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, I didnt know Fage was in Upstate NY also . So is Chobani, and they just announced being #1 Greek Yogurt in the country.


----------

